# New to deodorants?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I bought a deodorant stick today.
I'd never used one before, so I read the instructions. 
They said 'Remove top and slowly push up bottom'.
I'm in Casualty at the moment, but my wind doesn’t smell!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

Superb! Can't wait to share this one...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Customer "I'd like a deodorant please"

Shop Assistant "Certainly Sir - Aerosol or Ball?"

Customer "Well neither actually - I just want it for under my arms"


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Customer "I'd like a deodorant please"
> 
> Shop Assistant "Certainly Sir - Aerosol or Ball?"
> 
> Customer "Well neither actually - I just want it for under my arms"


Think that's better than mine


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

SWMBO is also in casualty with feet all bandaged

It was sponge pudding night last night; the instructions said 


Pierce top of can - and stand in boiling water


----------

